
10 Best and worst bosses in TV and film - shannonmaloney5
https://www.linkedin.com/posts/soapbox-innovations_10-of-the-best-and-worst-bosses-in-tv-and-activity-6590213573274857472-3fpg
======
shannonmaloney5
Original list: [https://soapboxhq.com/blog/management-skills/best-worst-
boss...](https://soapboxhq.com/blog/management-skills/best-worst-bosses-tv)

------
GrumpyNl
This link wants ne to install the linkedin app or open the link in sam sung
browser. Browsing with chrome mobile

